# Cornelius Washington's comments on facebook



## lilburnjoe (Jul 5, 2012)

WoW 

Cornelius Washington's comments on facebook earlier re: Crowell's troubles and subsequent dismissal:

"'all(of you) think you know so much, but in reality you know nothing. You
don't know what we come from, you don't know our struggles, all you know
is the number on our jersies. 99% of you don't give a crap about us
outside of football. When we're doing well you're all in our faces, when
things get tough and we need encouragement you're nowhere to be found.
You're fake and I despise you for it. We shall band together guys, we've
been working hard and we only need each other. NONE of those outsiders
will contribute to our survival as a team or as individuals, you can
guarantee that.#stickclosetoeachother ~corn washington


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. The Dwag fanbase must feel great knowing that they are despised by Mr. Washington and maybe other Dwags. I wonder if he has some anger issues surfacing over his arrest and suspension last year.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 5, 2012)

Sup dawg, you aint facin nuttin my fam ain't Ready been down wiff!  Suck it up bro.  

Sincerely root d die hard dawg.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 5, 2012)

I wondered when this would make its way over here


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 5, 2012)

He's talking about the many posts trashing IC.  Nothing to worry or care about.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

I knew it would get psoted by a non dawg fan..... It's been out for a while now. Maybe he should tell Walker that. I dont think he would feel the same way as he does.


----------



## steeleagle (Jul 6, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> WoW
> 
> Cornelius Washington's comments on facebook earlier re: Crowell's troubles and subsequent dismissal:
> 
> ...



Sad, Sad commentary.  I don't think he realizes how ignorant this statement makes him look and sound.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2012)

The "response" to this post by some UGA fan is hilarious, if y'all haven't read it.  Not sure of its validity and I can't link to it because its got some pretty foul language, but it's spot on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The "response" to this post by some UGA fan is hilarious, if y'all haven't read it.  Not sure of its validity and I can't link to it because its got some pretty foul language, but it's spot on.



Yep. I read it too.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 6, 2012)

> You don't know what we come from, you don't know our struggles



You're right.  I don't know where you came from, and it shouldn't matter.  You've been given a golden opportunity to leave where you come from behind.  If you choose not to, then that's your problem.  Good riddance.


----------



## tcward (Jul 6, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> You're right.  I don't know where you came from, and it shouldn't matter.  You've been given a golden opportunity to leave where you come from behind.  If you choose not to, then that's your problem.  Good riddance.



Absolutely! Free schooling, free ride and want to trash it?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 6, 2012)

tcward said:


> Absolutely! Free schooling, free ride and want to trash it?



Then expect to play the "where I come from" card.  That don't fly with me.  These kids are getting an opportunity that most of us never get to make something of their lives.  Any failure once they get to Athens, Tallahassee, Gainesville, etc..... is completely on them.


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't put the comments to his words here as I would get banned but I suggest you go to the red and black .com and read the response by Bobby.

He kinda hits the nail on the head.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 6, 2012)

This mindset by the players is why ugag will never attain the MNC !


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Lilly, I know the THOUSANDS of reasons why Tech won't win the MNC.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> This mindset by the players is why ugag will never attain the MNC !



I guess they just have to start getting rings made when they beat y'all every year then......................


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 6, 2012)

Browny, we will NEVER slip to that level.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2012)

This is to be expected.  Crowell had actually been acting like he was going to be a real asset to the team this year.  Had this happened last summer, I don't think we would have heard a peep out of a player.

Lets hope what he says is not true.  That is one reason I like Richt, because I know this is not his mindset.  He cares for these guys on and off of the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Browny, we will NEVER slip to that level.


----------



## mike bell (Jul 6, 2012)

He is from Burke Co.    Thats just the way it is around here.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 6, 2012)

"99% of you don't give a crap about us
outside of football. "

You got that right Corny.  Football players get more hero worship, girls, a chance for an education and more importantly the chance to go on and make millions of dollars.  That's a pretty good deal. I have been a Dawg fan for 50 plus years.  Live a die with every win and loss.  But I dont care where you come from or what you are going through. The only reason I am bummed about Crowell is I think he could have been a great back for us and help us win, not that he might have gone on to be a model citizen. Be a good Dawg and perform on the field. Hypocritical, maybe,but that's the way it is.  And you other guys commenting here feel the same way about your teams players.  You may not want to admit it, but you are in as much denial as LillyJoe living in his Mama's basement.  (Just kidding Joe...  I actually like it when you comment on the Dawgs)


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 7, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Browny, we will NEVER slip to that level.



 You already have !! The mutts are an underachieving mid level SEC team. Right there with Kentucky, Miss St. and Vanderbilt !!!!


----------



## GAGE (Jul 7, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> You already have !! The mutts are an underachieving mid level SEC team. Right there with Kentucky, Miss St. and Vanderbilt !!!!



Is it an infatuation, or do you really hate all things UGA?  I do agree, it does suck that we are not a BAMA, or LSU,  I guess I just have to settle for being the instate champions. Dang, maybe we could get some rings made!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is his latest. I guess he got put in check.....
To: The Dawg Nation
I have gotten word that my post on Facebook has gotten a lot of buzz over the past week or so and there are a few things that I would like to say: Although everyone is entitled to their own opinions (even all the people who had negative things to say), I am at fault because no matter how I felt I should never have let those feeling get control of my better judgment. I should have kept it to myself and let the entire situation die down. My biggest regret about the whole thing is that it has cause so much disruption amongst the team. I forgot for a minute that I am here to get an education and play football and that pretty much is the extent of my responsibilities. I am not here to complain about the fanatics and for that I do apologize. I am a leader and I care about the guys that I lead. Believe me, I do know and understand that my teammate made a very bad decision and had to face the consequences, but I rather support him than be negative toward him. I rather help him succeed because I saw all the work that he had put in since spring and I was looking forward to seeing him play! The bottom line is that he has moved on and I’m happy he has found a place to continue his career, but the best thing for UGA football is to let this go and move forward positively. I would like to ask all the fans and supporters out there to help us with this by letting it go also. We have to continue to work hard and do our very best to get to Miami like we planned and I want all of you along for the ride.
#beblesseddawgnation


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Here is his latest. I guess he got put in check.....
> To: The Dawg Nation
> I have gotten word that my post on Facebook has gotten a lot of buzz over the past week or so and there are a few things that I would like to say: Although everyone is entitled to their own opinions (even all the people who had negative things to say), I am at fault because no matter how I felt I should never have let those feeling get control of my better judgment. I should have kept it to myself and let the entire situation die down. My biggest regret about the whole thing is that it has cause so much disruption amongst the team. I forgot for a minute that I am here to get an education and play football and that pretty much is the extent of my responsibilities. I am not here to complain about the fanatics and for that I do apologize. I am a leader and I care about the guys that I lead. Believe me, I do know and understand that my teammate made a very bad decision and had to face the consequences, but I rather support him than be negative toward him. I rather help him succeed because I saw all the work that he had put in since spring and I was looking forward to seeing him play! The bottom line is that he has moved on and I’m happy he has found a place to continue his career, but the best thing for UGA football is to let this go and move forward positively. I would like to ask all the fans and supporters out there to help us with this by letting it go also. We have to continue to work hard and do our very best to get to Miami like we planned and I want all of you along for the ride.
> #beblesseddawgnation




That was written for him! I don't for a minute believe someone ignorant enough to make his first comments is going to be able to spin out something like this!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 8, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> That was written for him! I don't for a minute believe someone ignorant enough to make his first comments is going to be able to spin out something like this!



You got that right.

Walter Williams wrote a great column a few weeks ago and stated this type of behavior is the result of the White man.
Why do we tolerate the behavior that is exhibited by these "African Americans"? We expect our own children to study, speak proper English, respect themselves, ect., yet we lower the bar and condone lesser behavior by these kids. I've watched countless interviews on TV of the superstar running back or the wide receiver who can't speak English. What kind of future are we giving these kids?
Does the temporary entertainment value of these slaves outweigh their future potential as productive citizens?
We must become more involved in the lives of those lost in the Afro American culture. Next time you see a young man, tell them to pull up their pants. Explain that an "s" on the end of a word makes it plural. Help them to conjugate the verb "to be".
With our help, the Crowells and the Washingtons can become a thing of the past.


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Walter Williams wrote a great column a few weeks ago and stated this type of behavior is the result of the White man.
> Why do we tolerate the behavior that is exhibited by these "African Americans"? We expect our own children to study, speak proper English, respect themselves, ect., yet we lower the bar and condone lesser behavior by these kids. I've watched countless interviews on TV of the superstar running back or the wide receiver who can't speak English. What kind of future are we giving these kids?
> ...



They need some good black role models. They are some out there, but they get called names so the young guys are not going to listen to someone their peers are laughing at. it is going to be extremely hard to turn this culture around.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I would guess he never wrote that.

  You know I have to say i have a hard time condemning these guys because they are yunguns that naturally will make mistakes.  For most of these college football players this is the best opportunity that will happen for them in life.  Most would not be in position to get a degree from a major college if not for athletics.  I do wish the college game was less about the win loss column and money...more about academics.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> They need some good black role models. They are some out there, but they get called names so the young guys are not going to listen to someone their peers are laughing at. it is going to be extremely hard to turn this culture around.



Why Black?
That's kind of racist thinking, wouldn't you agree? Anything wrong with "White" role models?

So it will be hard to turn this getto culture around. Are they not worth the effort or are they more valuable to us as entertainment and just send the cast offs to jail?


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Why Black?
> That's kind of racist thinking, wouldn't you agree? Anything wrong with "White" role models?
> 
> So it will be hard to turn this getto culture around. Are they not worth the effort or are they more valuable to us as entertainment and just send the cast offs to jail?



Seems like there are plenty of "white" role models, maybe not. I don't see a better role model out there than Mark Richt. Obviously he's not getting through to everybody. 

You got any solutions?


----------



## riprap (Jul 8, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Yeah, I would guess he never wrote that.
> 
> You know I have to say i have a hard time condemning these guys because they are yunguns that naturally will make mistakes.  For most of these college football players this is the best opportunity that will happen for them in life.  Most would not be in position to get a degree from a major college if not for athletics.  I do wish the college game was less about the win loss column and money...more about academics.



 That should be factored in to the rankings.


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> Seems like there are plenty of "white" role models, maybe not. I don't see a better role model out there than Mark Richt. Obviously he's not getting through to everybody.



You got that right!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Why Black?
> That's kind of racist thinking, wouldn't you agree? Anything wrong with "White" role models?
> 
> So it will be hard to turn this getto culture around. Are they not worth the effort or are they more valuable to us as entertainment and just send the cast offs to jail?



Not racist at all. Talk to a few good black men they'll tell you that as well. Like rip said they have few, but their culture tells them their sell outs, uncle toms, or just weak. Dont think he said he said it's not worth it either. It will be very hard though!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> Seems like there are plenty of "white" role models, maybe not. I don't see a better role model out there than Mark Richt. Obviously he's not getting through to everybody.
> 
> You got any solutions?


Agree 100%!


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> You got that right.
> 
> Walter Williams wrote a great column a few weeks ago and stated this type of behavior is the result of the White man.
> Why do we tolerate the behavior that is exhibited by these "African Americans"? We expect our own children to study, speak proper English, respect themselves, ect., yet we lower the bar and condone lesser behavior by these kids. I've watched countless interviews on TV of the superstar running back or the wide receiver who can't speak English. What kind of future are we giving these kids?
> ...




Your comment about the student athletes in interviews not speaking proper english brought back a memory of this past years national champsionship game between bama and lsu. If you can try and find a video clip of the Alabama trophy presentation and some of the interviews of their players. Whenever i need a good laugh i always find that video.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2012)

The georgia fan response is hilarious.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jul 9, 2012)

Bobby.   Needs to gibe the pre-game pep talk.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 10, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The "response" to this post by some UGA fan is hilarious, if y'all haven't read it.  Not sure of its validity and I can't link to it because its got some pretty foul language, but it's spot on.



Yeah it was funny.  Like you, I'm not sure that it wasn't internet spam type stuff, but it was funny.  Somebody emailed it to me.

Washington has since sent out another message apologizing for what he said.  It read like Grantham was looking over his shoulder smacking his palm with his fist while Washington typed but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah it was funny.  Like you, I'm not sure that it wasn't internet spam type stuff, but it was funny.  Somebody emailed it to me.
> 
> Washington has since sent out another message apologizing for what he said.  It read like Grantham was looking over his shoulder smacking his palm with his fist while Washington typed but I guess it's better than nothing.



I think Leonard Pope may have written the apology and Corn Wash signed it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Me thinks your right !  St. Richt probably had an English Professor type it up for Mr. Wash. The vernacular between the 2  scripts is too obvious !  

But hey, it's the thought that counts !!!  

Ugag football has more problems than a math book !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Me thinks your right !  St. Richt probably had an English Professor type it up for Mr. Wash. The vernacular between the 2  scripts is too obvious !
> 
> But hey, it's the thought that counts !!!
> 
> Ugag football has more problems than a math book !!


The only problem they dont have is beating the nats.... 10 out of 11!!!!!!


----------



## Horns (Jul 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The only problem they dont have is beating the nats.... 10 out of 11!!!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Horns said:


>



Come on now, IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT ?


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 10, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Me thinks your right !  St. Richt probably had an English Professor type it up for Mr. Wash. The vernacular between the 2  scripts is too obvious !
> 
> But hey, it's the thought that counts !!!
> 
> Ugag football has more problems than a math book !!



I think Joe is right.  I am worried that the NCAA is going to step in any minute and strip us of the 2011 SEC East title and place us on probation for improper benefits, oh nevermind, I got  GTech and UGA confused for a second.... We will be fine.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> I think Joe is right.  I am worried that the NCAA is going to step in any minute and strip us of the 2011 SEC East title and place us on probation for improper benefits, oh nevermind, I got  GTech and UGA confused for a second.... We will be fine.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> You already have !! The mutts are an underachieving mid level SEC team. Right there with Kentucky, Miss St. and Vanderbilt !!!!



It never ceases to amaze me that you are so crazy that you come and knock the team that has owned your team forever.  If UGA is underachieving, then GT is retarded ... wait, I think I am onto something about GT and some of its mouthy fans!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 11, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that you are so crazy that you come and knock the team that has owned your team forever.  If UGA is underachieving, then GT is *retarded* ... wait, I think I am onto something about GT and some of its mouthy fans!



Retarded?  Y'alls team is in the paper everyday with problems and issues and y'all are crowing about winning the MNC ! Yep, this is the year !! Retarded ?

I was only stating the obvious !!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 11, 2012)

Lil' Joey, I don't recall seeing all this talk of uga winning the mnc this year.  Show me where that has been so heavily discussed.


----------

